# Half Siblings in Bloodlines?



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

it is very common in line breeding to breed a half brother half sister... here is an example of a filly I bred and own.. her inbreeding coefficient is 9%

Ghostwind Journey Appaloosa


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Inbreeding and line breeding doesn't cause any mutations or anything like that. It just can cause recessive genes to display more often, as the members of the family all tend to have the same recessives. If the recessives are good, then other people will applaud your breeding program. If they are bad, well clearly you promote incest.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Breeding "half siblings" is no big deal, although it should be done intelligently like Ghostwind has done. Amateurs shouldn't do it, as they don't know lines that well. In your case, it would depend upon how the horses were matched up and how good the primary line is. Sorry, but I just don't know the parents and grandparents to make any kind of call on that. Breeding full siblings is another matter, and should NEVER be done...that is the worst possible case of inbreeding...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Chiilaa hit the nail on the head..I'm not really familiar with paint bloodlines but I've seen QHs with close breeding like that, I'm not a huge fan but it's not a one way bad or good deal..

My gelding is closely bred..
Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was definitely concerned at first when it popped up, but my fears are resting a bit. I'm trying to do more research into her lines. I'm not as familiar with as many paint lines as I am QH, but I'm hoping to learn more now that I seem to have come into owning a million paints. o_o

I'm not sure what that sire had that they liked so much they felt the need to line breed him, but maybe in my research I'll find more out. 

I'll update with more research!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fairly common, actually.
The breeder of Fadjur actually bred him back to his own daughters to keep the "Fadjur" look in the lines. Normally not something I would suggest, but she was very knowledgable and it produced extremely well. You always know a Fadjur horse when you see one.

I have two that were bred that way - their sire is their half brother's. Odd, but two of the sweetest mares I own!


----------

